# Eco Credit for '11 models?



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

Joseph said:


> I don't think it has been extended. All references to the Eco Credit have been removed from the BMWUSA site, and the only 'offer' mentioned there related to the 2010 335D is the 4.9% finance offer for 2010 models.
> 
> I wish some of the dealers would confirm this one way or the other - the silence is deafening.


IT HAS BEEN EXTENDED! :thumbup:


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

UCLA95, you're right, the posts tell the tale. :thumbup:

Thank you JW_BMW!


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Will BMW still allow the Eco Credit with ED on 2011's?


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

I wonder if/when they will stop extending it. Seems like they just do not move without the credit.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Joseph said:


> Will BMW still allow the Eco Credit with ED on 2011's?


Yes, European Delivery models qualify.


----------



## bretov (Jun 26, 2007)

adrian's bmw said:


> Yes, European Delivery models qualify.


meaning exactly what other models except the 335d would qualify for eco credit ED?

any word on 2011 5 series (f10)? for ED? i will be looking soon....


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

The Eco Credit is for the diesel models; the 5 is not available in the US in diesel form.


----------



## willyp5 (Jul 29, 2007)

What is the new "end date" for the eco-credit? Is it 4/30/10 or further out?


----------



## acarv (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a ED ordered and scheduled for the end of June. Does anyone know what the current date requirements are around the credit? Do I have to wait to see if it is extended again? Since I will take delivery in June and will be within 60 days I hope I already qualify.


----------



## BMWofMorristown (Oct 27, 2009)

The 2011 $4500 Diesel credit is currently good through 4/30. This can be "locked in" by getting a credit approval or a confirmed order in the BMW ordering system on or before this date in April. The BMW must then be picked up by 6/30 to qualify as the current promotion reads. Hope this helps! --Mike


----------



## PacificJet (Mar 7, 2010)

adrian's bmw said:


> Yes, European Delivery models qualify.


That sounds good! Please confirm. If I do an ED on a 335d, I can also apply the Eco Credit to the final ED invoice price?


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes 2011 eco credit on the 335d qualifies via ED if picked up on or before 6/30/10 (and process is/was started prior to 5/1).


----------



## surajmohandas (Oct 23, 2009)

*Eco Credit with Euro Delivery - YES!*

(2) Option Credit

The Option and Eco Credit Program for the MY11 335i Cp, 335is Cp, 335i xDrive Cp, 335i, 335i xDrive, 335d, 335i Cv, 335is Cv and the X5 xDrive35d can be used in conjunction with vehicles utilizing a Lease, OwnersChoice, Retail Finance or Select contract through BMW Financial Services. It can also be used for customer purchases not utilizing leasing or financing through BMW Financial Services.

Program Eligibility:
· The eligible models listed above must be sold and delivered within the published program dates.

· Sales Demos, Specialty Demos and Retired Service Loaners are eligible when delivered to the consumer. Vehicles must be sold, delivered to customer and reported retailed through DCSNet within the program dates listed above. Failure to properly update will result in non-payment.

· The use of the Option and Eco Credit is tied to the credit approval. The Option and Eco Credit may be locked along with rates and residuals, applicable rate locks apply.

· The Option and Eco Credit may also be locked for customers not financing through BMW Financial Services. Vehicle must be designated in a sold priority by 6/30/10 to qualify. Vehicle must be delivered by 8/30/10.

*· European Delivery Program vehicles qualify.*

· Option Credit Program can be combined with CEL and DRIVE Programs.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2010)

Tuce said:


> I wonder if/when they will stop extending it. Seems like they just do not move without the credit.


We wouldn't really know it's been there so long! :thumbup:


----------



## knechtea (Mar 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We wouldn't really know it's been there so long! :thumbup:


Does the option credit apply to X535d for 2011 in addition to the eco credit.


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

There are no option credits for any vehicles other than 2011 335 models and those are:

Free automatic/dct for rwd 335'
Free awd for awd 335's

X5 35d & 335d have eco credit

That's the entire 2011 incentive list


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

Not sure if this is meaningful, but all references to the $4,500 diesel Eco Credit have been removed from the BMWUSA website as of yesterday.

Ivan, does it also apply to *2010* models (335d)?


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

TXPearl said:


> Not sure if this is meaningful, but all references to the $4,500 diesel Eco Credit have been removed from the BMWUSA website as of yesterday.
> 
> Ivan, does it also apply to *2010* models (335d)?


Yes, eco credits are for 2011 X5 35d & 335d only now as of 5/3/10.


----------



## twssas (Nov 4, 2006)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> Yes, eco credits are for 2011 X5 35d & 335d only now as of 5/3/10.


I may be ordering a new 2011 X5D, since it is looking like my 2010x5 35d will be totaled, and just to clarify, is the diesel credit good through June 30th?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

twssas said:


> I may be ordering a new 2011 X5D, since it is looking like my 2010x5 35d will be totaled, and just to clarify, is the diesel credit good through June 30th?


 If you mean the Eco Credit, I believe it is good at least through 30 June.


----------

